# Eheim pro 2, ceramic shaft broken



## sciencefiction (12 Sep 2014)

Hi,
I was doing a water change today, switched off the filter and it won't start anymore, void of any life.
I opened it up and took the impeller out first and it turns out the ceramic shaft is broken. The filter did make strange noises for the last week.

Is there anything I can put temporary so it works until I get a new one? And is that the reason it's not starting at all anymore?

I am a bit worried right now because it's the sole filter in the tank. I put two internal filters from other tanks but they'd have to adjust to the bioload as the media will not fit into them.

I've ordered a new shaft but not sure that's the only problem as the filter at all won't even try to start.


----------



## Andy Thurston (12 Sep 2014)

I'd be heading straight to the lfs for a replacement, lots of them stock eheim spares especially impellers and ceramic shafts. Last time my eheim didn't start i needed to clean the impeller housing out and it was fine when i put it back together. I have temporarily used 316 stainless tig welding wire but if the size isn't perfect it will damage the impeller(i replaced both)


----------



## sciencefiction (12 Sep 2014)

Thanks Big Clown. I will go around the shops tomorrow. Believe it or not the shops around here are hopeless. I actually can't recall seeing eheims for sale so not sure I'll find something. I ordered a ceramic shaft from e-bay but it won't arrive soon as it's from the UK and I am in Ireland and today is Friday. I am so annoyed. First time it happens to me and that filter previously leaked too so I hate Eheims right now.


----------



## dw1305 (12 Sep 2014)

Hi all,
You can use any metal or wooden shaft in the short term. You may find that even a "cocktail stick", cut to the right length and wedged in the 2 black rubber bushes will do _in extremis_.

I try and keep a spare (the ceramic shafts last pretty well, but are brittle and I've broken plenty by dropping them on our stone kitchen floor), but I also have some stainless steel wire/rod (3mm?) that I can cut to size.

The ceramic shafts are the best option for all sorts of reasons (Young's modulus), but I wish they didn't break so easily.

cheers Darrel


----------



## sciencefiction (12 Sep 2014)

Thanks Darrel. Where will I find a metal or wooden shaft from, any recommended material? I don't have anything spare that will fit. I suppose I can find a cocktail stick 

Do you guys think the filter isn't starting only because of the broken shaft or it's totally toast? It was working until I switched it off.


----------



## dw1305 (12 Sep 2014)

Hi all,





Big clown said:


> 316 stainless tig welding wire


.......





dw1305 said:


> but I also have some stainless steel wire/rod (3mm?) that I can cut to size


 Probably via the internet <http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stainless-Steel-Rod-Round-600mm/dp/B00C2QTM72>,
but you may be able to find some locally. 





sciencefiction said:


> Do you guys think the filter isn't starting only because of the broken shaft


 I'd assume it's the shaft.

cheers Darrel


----------



## sciencefiction (12 Sep 2014)

Thanks Darrel.


----------



## mr. luke (12 Sep 2014)

Id go to your local supermarket and buy a pack of plastic coctail sticks for now


----------



## Andy Thurston (12 Sep 2014)

Local welding firm for the wire, busy ones will be open saturday morning. Its a little late for net shopping and would probably turn up after the replacement
You might find a local model shop that has some suitable rod, machine mart if you have them in ireland.
Depending on shaft size cocktail sticks might not be thick enough


----------



## freelanderuk (12 Sep 2014)

what about the plastic tube inside a biro and stick a cocktail stick inside it to strengthen it


----------



## sonicninja (12 Sep 2014)

Cotton bud plastic tube? Sadly when I had the sane issue it was fractionally too short for my pro 3.


----------



## kirk (13 Sep 2014)

As above I've used a cotton bud before but I found a thick sewing needle and tapped it down the inside of the bud to strengthen it. I forgot all about it as it ran fine and sold the set up mths later.:$


----------



## sciencefiction (13 Sep 2014)

kirk said:


> As above I've used a cotton bud before but I found a thick sewing needle and tapped it down the inside of the bud to strengthen it. I forgot all about it as it ran fine and sold the set up mths later.:$



Just tried your suggestion to test the filter. The filter started up but I can hear noise from the impeller and I was afraid it may do damage although it's pumping water fine.  When I switch it off and try to start again, it won't start anymore, like no power at all.  I am hoping it's not just the impeller/ceramic shaft the issue as it's starting intermittently.

I didn't have a chance at all to go to the shops today. I only have an ammonia liquid test as I haven't needed testing in ages and it tested 0 twice today. Fish seem to be behaving normally so maybe the internal filters and plants are coping with the change. It's a 5f tank though, the big internal is a 1000l/h fluval and a 450l/h small fluval. There are 40-45 small fin in there.

I may still go out on Monday and try to find suitable cocktail sticks or some other sort of metal wire.


----------



## kirk (13 Sep 2014)

Hi mate, try a bit  non fragranced vasaline on the cotton bud I did that too to stop it binding. Or maybe it's to thin for your impeller? What are the two seating rubbers like? If there is play it will be very noisey. Cheers kirk.


----------



## sciencefiction (14 Sep 2014)

Thanks for all your help all. Tank is holding up perfectly well as if there was no change of filters so I'll wait. But I'll be prepared next time with substitute material if any of my other externals packs up.


----------



## sciencefiction (23 Sep 2014)

I got the new shaft yesterday and the filter is working like a charm.
The only problem was that I forgot to empty the filter hoses and when I turned the filter on, the water in them stunk the tank


----------



## roadmaster (23 Sep 2014)

Hmmm,
I too have broken the shafts in the eheim filters and often wondered why they did not make them from stainless steel.
I assumed that steel would somehow affect the magnet and thus the operation of the impeller.
If this is not so,I am now doubly confused as to why they use the flimsy ceramics.
I bet I can/will make up a couple shafts for emergencies as it was nearly a week for me to get replacement through the mail.
No fish stores here carry spare parts for any filters,only media.


----------



## Andy Thurston (23 Sep 2014)

> The ceramic shafts are the best option for all sorts of reasons (Young's modulus), but I wish they didn't break so easily.


----------



## ian_m (23 Sep 2014)

roadmaster said:


> I too have broken the shafts in the eheim filters and often wondered why they did not make them from stainless steel.
> I assumed that steel would somehow affect the magnet and thus the operation of the impeller


Most filter & pump & wave maker manufacturers are moving to ceramic as they last considerably longer. My Juwel internal filter pumps used to last a year or two before the stainless shaft would wore, impeller wobbled and made a noise and started demagnetising impeller. Latest Juwel replacement I got (whole pump) was a ceramic shaft and has lasted for years with no sign of wear. Same for my second wave maker, first one the stainless shaft wore away after a year or two. Replacement is ceramic shaft, still going years later.

Thank goodness my JBL filter and wave makers are ceramic shafts, so glad they stopped the "disposable"stainless shafts.


----------



## roadmaster (23 Sep 2014)

Well ,maybe my fingers/thumbs are just too fat for the delicate operations of removing and replacing the ceramics.
I shall try and be a little more delicate.
My koralia wavemakers have the steel shafts, as well as my API (old Rena) canisters.
I find them much more forgiving and they have not worn out for me in last three years (knocks wood).
I have more trouble losing the tiny washers that the shafts ride on but have since sourced plenty of spares from local hardware store.


----------



## sciencefiction (23 Sep 2014)

My filter is very old, so I guess they last years but not forever. The strange thing is it broke by itself. I only noticed the filter kept gurgling bubbles and only checked the impeller because the filter wouldn't restart after a water change.
My old internal filters have metal ones and have been working relentlessly for years so it's a bit subjective what's best.


----------

